# Have You Seen Mo Williams Kennels?



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

for those who dont know mo williams plays for the cleveland cavaliers and he has his own kennel i checked it out and personally those dogs look like trash....is it just me or do yall feel the same way ... lafamiliapits.com


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

DANG! Hillary has teets to the floor! IMHO, they are a little on the big side for me, but nontheless I have seen worse. 

*question* When I saw the dog Hillary it reminded me of a BYB I saw the other day with their pups in the petco parking lot  at any rate, they had the female there and her teets were extremely saggy. I mean like maybe 7 inches from the ground and she was a pretty leggy dog, mmmm maybe like from her shoulders to the ground about 20 inches. Is that a sign of many litters? and is there ever a point when a female can have too many litters and what are the effects?

Sorry RE, the pics just made me think of that


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

lmao its all good, i was wonderin the same thing the damn titts are huge they almost drag on the floor and yeah thats a sign of too many litters.....i thought that a millionaire star basketball player would have a better breeding program then that and i was lookin at some other pics and the female was layin on dirt while the puppies were feeding, i mean cant a millionaire afford a comfy blanket or something for the mother and her litter....makes no sense to me


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

BHAHA! TY for the answer. But as we have learned in the past, just b/c you are a millionaire doesn't mean you have morals! ie Michael Vick.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

She just has alot of milk in her tits, that why they are sagging so bad. Looks like another average bully kennel. Nothing really specail..


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

lil boosie bought a dog from him.....i wouldnt get one from him, he probably charges way too much and i dont even see a bloodline on there plus the dogs arent all that great either


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Jenna23 said:


> BHAHA! TY for the answer. But as we have learned in the past, just b/c you are a millionaire doesn't mean you have morals! ie Michael Vick.


Having money only means you have money! Some of the most moral, ethical, kind, generous and genuine people I know are also some of the poorest....and some of the happiest.....conversely, some of the monied people I know are some of the most miserly, miserable and lonely people......

I'm trying to find out how to be both monied and good! So far, not so promising on either side! LOL


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

razors_edge said:


> lmao its all good, i was wonderin the same thing the damn titts are huge they almost drag on the floor and yeah thats a sign of too many litters.....


Not always a sign of too many litters. I've seen dogs that sag like that after only one litter. We have one that got mestitus(infection of the mamory glands) just after weaning. After weeks of antibiotics and water therapy she healed up great, but is still saggy almost 4 years later. Right after a litter, you have to dry them out and exercise the female if you want them to not be saggy. Especially if they had a large litter. That was impossible to do with her since she had the infection.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Not always a sign of too many litters. I've seen dogs that sag like that after only one litter. We have one that got mestitus(infection of the mamory glands) just after weaning. After weeks of antibiotics and water therapy she healed up great, but is still saggy almost 4 years later. Right after a litter, you have to dry them out and exercise the female if you want them to not be saggy. Especially if they had a large litter. That was impossible to do with her since she had the infection.


Too bad to hear. I had a doxie that would have false pregs. and developed the same thing, and she still sagged. So I'm going to guess that from your reply drying up your dog after weaning is important?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes it's a AB kennel. I do not care of he has UKC registrations on those dogs, they would never place in the breed ring they are not to standard. It is obvious by looking at the kennel that they are American bullies masquerading as APBT's. [sigh] But if that is what you like........

I have a bitch whelp a littler of 12 and it took her teats 2 months to go back to normal. They hung almost to the ground because she had so much milk. You would never know today by looking at her but for 2 months after the litter was weaned she would knock down bars in agility. I had to stop doing jumps with her till they shrunk back up! lol


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Jenna23 said:


> Too bad to hear. I had a doxie that would have false pregs. and developed the same thing, and she still sagged. So I'm going to guess that from your reply drying up your dog after weaning is important?


Yes, it's important to us for cosmetic reasons. Since we show our dogs, we want them looking their best. Usually a couple weeks of good workouts will get them sucked back up pretty good.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Usually a couple weeks of good workouts will get them sucked back up pretty good.


LOL. Good to know. But is there ever a time when a females can have too many litters? What is average?


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I looked at that site and did like 1 of the males but the rest of them looked worse then some abandoned dogs I have seen. It's a shame but I am sure that he probably isn;t the one caring for them. If Lil Boosie is the only "star" that bought a dog from him then that tells you. I would easily prefer to buy a dog from Big Boi's (Oukast) kennel before this one any day.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Inf602 said:


> I looked at that site and did like 1 of the males but the rest of them looked worse then some abandoned dogs I have seen. It's a shame but I am sure that he probably isn;t the one caring for them. If Lil Boosie is the only "star" that bought a dog from him then that tells you. I would easily prefer to buy a dog from Big Boi's (Oukast) kennel before this one any day.


Big Boi has nice dogs.

 who lil boosie?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

look like some scatterbred mollosser dogs. I would think that if you're a millionaire he would at least have a decent website.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Jenna23 said:


> Big Boi has nice dogs.
> 
> who lil boosie?


big boi doesn't know what the hell he's doing. He has a merle dog that he's breeding. I would never purchase from any celebrity because they buy animals as accessories and only believe what their breeder tells them... come to think of it...they're just like every day dog owners with a fat wallet...


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't think Mo Williams is the owner. It says President and then has his autograph. At the very end of their little 'About Me' it says "Special Thanks to MO25". I feel like MAYBEEEE they have some sort of agreement with Mo Williams and he's like, some extreme marketing ploy. We all know that people will pay more for something with a name brand name on it...IMO that's what they're doing with Mo Williams. Those dogs look like poo. I'm not all that educated about the standard or what have you, but those dogs are 'no bueno'. JMO.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

lil boosie is a rapper

i dont like anything on that site and i dont like big bois yard either. i think you have to be passionate, have patience and commitment amongst other things and these rappers/entertainers/athlete's are too busy with work to really attend to the breed, just my opinion of course. 

regarding the bully breed i would prefer to deal with a small kennel, who doesnt breed often.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

los44 said:


> lil boosie is a rapper
> 
> i dont like anything on that site and i dont like big bois yard either. i think you have to be passionate, have patience and commitment amongst other things and these rappers/entertainers/athlete's are too busy with work to really attend to the breed, just my opinion of course.
> 
> regarding the bully breed i would prefer to deal with a small kennel, who doesnt breed often.


I agree 100%... I'd rather obtain a dog from someone who actually cares about their dogs... who only produce a litter once in a while to improve their own stock for whatever purpose they have dogs for... NOT just to make more pets from your pet.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i actually like big bois kennel....it looks as if they actually give a shit bout da dogs..i like sum of da dogs as well


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Dang, alright I'll rephrase, he has a _few as in not even a handful_ of cute dogs. But who am I to judge I think most dogs are cute lol. I guess I wasn't looking at the dogs from a professional point of view. I don't think I could ever buy a dog from a famous person, like Neela said it's more like an accessory *cough fad breeding cough.*

I don't know actually how I feel about any breeders for that matter. It seems too easy to become a breeder now and _everyone_ has big boned dogs. Perhaps Neela and los44 are right, and that is the best way to do it. I wouldn't know though since I didn't do it right the first time.

I think thus far from what I have seen and now know (the difference between an APBT and Am Bullies) performanceknls and RCK do it right, by what I think a APBT is/should be. As for bullies I am not greatly familiar with the standards but I do think that most are far from standard.

It could just be that a "pure" APBT is getting harder and harder to find if gaminess is what a person is looking for.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Jenna23 said:


> LOL. Good to know. But is there ever a time when a females can have too many litters? What is average?


Personally, I think a female should only have 2-3 litters max. in a lifetime. I've heard of plenty of people letting them have more, but I dont always agree.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Personally, I think a female should only have 2-3 litters max. in a lifetime. I've heard of plenty of people letting them have more, but I dont always agree.


For what purpose? Is it just hard on the female?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Big Boi is just down the road from me, want me to hook you up? 

LOL not, I wouldn't help them if my life depended on it, a bunch of BYBs if I ever saw one


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Marty said:


> Big Boi is just down the road from me, want me to hook you up?
> 
> LOL not, I wouldn't help them if my life depended on it, a bunch of BYBs if I ever saw one


LOL thanks but no thanks, I prefer Staffs. I'm just trying to understand the history of the APBT, as well as understanding the difference in the types of bullies. <No longer wants to be ignorant> lol I am trying to learn so that I can be as responsible as I can and be the best I can. Since I love bully breeds (and i've owned other dogs, they just don't compare to the companionship bullies afford) I think it's important to have a good understanding of the breed, otherwise I'm just like all the other ignorant owners.

It's like owning a car and not knowing anything about what you own. I think it's important for everyone who owns a bully to be well educated--that is if they want to be respected. And after joining this forum all I do know is that I really don't know anything. So I like RE may ask "dumb" questions, that everyone else may know, but I'm still a young grass-hoppa. I never mean to offend anyone, but I do have opinions that others may not necessarily agree with. But I think so long as I learn, and use what I learn in the way the information is intended, I shouldn't be snubbed too hard. Everyone has to start somewhere, and I think people forget that.

**a little humility is always good for the soul**


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Hirihat said:


> Having money only means you have money! Some of the most moral, ethical, kind, generous and genuine people I know are also some of the poorest....and some of the happiest.....conversely, some of the monied people I know are some of the most miserly, miserable and lonely people......
> 
> I'm trying to find out how to be both monied and good! So far, not so promising on either side! LOL


i second that...i say 'DOWN WITH THE MAN!' ..i'd rather be piss poor and know that when i stand before God i can say i wasn't moved. ya know what i mean? besides money complates things.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Jenna23 said:


> For what purpose? Is it just hard on the female?


I believe so yes. Its puts alot of stress on them as well as being physically demanding.

Also we can usually get what we need from only a litter or two. So there is no reason for a female to spit out a bunch of litters. We dont do this to make money. Our dogs are more our pets (part of the family) to us than anything.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Marty said:


> Big Boi is just down the road from me, want me to hook you up?


Oh a conversation between Big Boi and Marty lmao! That would be worth video taping and watching over and over lol..


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

OMG I love you too LOL


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

damn JENNA i feel da same way like u...u want to b my study buddy????


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Jenna23 said:


> So I like RE may ask "dumb" questions, that everyone else may know, but I'm still a young grass-hoppa. I never mean to offend anyone, but I do have opinions that others may not necessarily agree with. But I think so long as I learn, and use what I learn in the way the information is intended, I shouldn't be snubbed too hard. Everyone has to start somewhere, and I think people forget that.


:goodpost:


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> I believe so yes. Its puts alot of stress on them as well as being physically demanding.
> 
> Also we can usually get what we need from only a litter or two. So there is no reason for a female to spit out a bunch of litters. We dont do this to make money. Our dogs are more our pets (part of the family) to us than anything.


That's what I suspected, but didn't want to assume. Then in your opinion, if someone was looking for just a companion dog/family dog, yet still wanted a well bred dog with a good bl, would it be best then to contact a smaller kennel, like yourself who doesn't then breed for money/just breeding?



razors_edge said:


> damn JENNA i feel da same way like u...u want to b my study buddy????


:stupid: haha j/p
LOL...Sure, so long as you pull your weight, I hate being the one doing all the work...j/k

And TY american_pit


----------



## pitbullfanatic (Jun 4, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> :goodpost:


"But I think so long as I learn, and use what I learn in the way the information is intended, I shouldn't be snubbed too hard. Everyone has to start somewhere, and I think people forget that."

Very interesting. When I say this american_pit I do not get a good post smiley.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

pitbullfanatic said:


> "But I think so long as I learn, and use what I learn in the way the information is intended, I shouldn't be snubbed too hard. Everyone has to start somewhere, and I think people forget that."
> 
> Very interesting. When I say this american_pit I do not get a good post smiley.


I haven't seen you learning anything..Just stating your views on things I don't agree with so why would I smiley face things I don't agree with?

You have your opinion I have mine and a hundred other people have theirs... Thats just how it is.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i smell sumtin.......smells like ...tension???


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

RE...
Read the 'merle' post. It'll explain said tension. 

Hahah.
Btw. American_Pit...I heart you. Lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

razors_edge said:


> i smell sumtin.......smells like ...tension???


Someone say chicken! oh wait no you said tension ... Darn I wanted chicken.........



mygirlmaile said:


> Hahah.
> Btw. American_Pit...I heart you. Lol.


Yeah! Love for me!!!!


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

Jenna23 said:


> That's what I suspected, but didn't want to assume. Then in your opinion, if someone was looking for just a companion dog/family dog, yet still wanted a well bred dog with a good bl, would it be best then to contact a smaller kennel, like yourself who doesn't then breed for money/just breeding?


imho you should stay away from anyone who breeds for money and money only. i believe every breeding should have a purpose and money isnt a purpose imo.

smaller doesnt always mean better i think you still have to use discretion, but i prefer it.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

los44 said:


> smaller doesnt always mean better i think you still have to use discretion, but i prefer it.


Right, I guess I didn't state clearly enough. What I was trying to say was finding a smaller kennel, that is at the same time a reputable kennel. As I said like RCK. People who are only breed to better their dogs as RCK stated.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Those dogs are obviously crosses of bulldog and mastiff as well as a little part apbt and am staff,they have no reason for living besides being somebodys pet and theres plenty in the pound that probably have double the function of those curs.
Same goes for pitfall kennels,thats not run by big boi,it's ran by his brother,and it has a good kennel set up but still the same boat,curs bred to be pets,you spend 100 $ to get a dog from rescue or a thousand from one of these kennels,it's simple mathmatics really,plus the dogs look sickly and there bred for nothing but looks,If thats all you want,buy a pitbull stuffed animal,put it on your bed or mantel and stare at it all day!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

well... personally i haven't been a part of this thread... but, i thought out of all those dogs on the website.. i thought capone was the only one that is even a little attractive. he looks cute and snuggly. but i'm easy to please heehee.

on the other hand, i love american_pit too. behehehe. and marty. and... well, everyone.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

i wouldn not even know wat i would call them dogs....


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

they named a dog 'Barack O'...*sigh* :\


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

shyyeeah... This site is all just for publicity and moving some crap butt pups... Are they trying to tell me they named a 3 year old dog Barak O. before he became president? I think not... Makes me wonder if it's all just a scam.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Jenna23 said:


> That's what I suspected, but didn't want to assume. Then in your opinion, if someone was looking for just a companion dog/family dog, yet still wanted a well bred dog with a good bl, would it be best then to contact a smaller kennel, like yourself who doesn't then breed for money/just breeding?


If someone was looking for a companion/family dog with no interest in competitions, I would beg them to rescue. There are so many well bred dogs out there being euthanized everyday because of BYBs(puppy mills). I dont agree with supporting them in any way.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> I would beg them to rescue. There are so many well bred dogs out there being euthanized everyday because of BYBs(puppy mills). I dont agree with supporting them in any way.


Today with this breeds situation posts like this are the truest and most relavent,this breed is in trouble and if you just want a pet rescue,for christ sake's dont support some bully breeder with no goals other than profit and mutated aesthetic.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> well... personally i haven't been a part of this thread... but, i thought out of all those dogs on the website.. i thought capone was the only one that is even a little attractive. he looks cute and snuggly. but i'm easy to please heehee.
> 
> on the other hand, i love american_pit too. behehehe. and marty. and... well, everyone.


so all the other dogs here r ugly


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

She's not talking about the dogs here. She's talking about the dogs on Lafamiliapits.com. Silly RE. Lol.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> If someone was looking for a companion/family dog with no interest in competitions, I would beg them to rescue. There are so many well bred dogs out there being euthanized everyday because of BYBs(puppy mills). I dont agree with supporting them in any way.


Right, but wouldn't that entail some sort of risk? By adopting a dog that's origins are unknown? Don't get me wrong, I whole heartedly support rescuing, all my dogs besides kaiser have been rescues and have all been good dogs, or do the ABPT rescue centers do temperament testing/health testing? How do you _know_? How do you "pick" the right dog?

Dang, every time I've gotten a dog I got the one that came up to me first. I know it's not I guess the "right" way to do things, but rescue dogs seem to have their own way of doing things

All this stuff makes me so upset :rain:


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

cane76 said:


> Today with this breeds situation posts like this are the truest and most relavent,this breed is in trouble and if you just want a pet rescue,for christ sake's dont support some bully breeder with no goals other than profit and mutated aesthetic.


I'm not looking for a dog. I'm just trying to learn. But you are right, for someone just looking for a "pet" rescue should be considered, but I guess what I'm trying to say is most people don't consider rescues because maybe it's more important to have paper or that rescues are some kind of throwbacks? ARG! I don't know, I guess I still don't get it.

I like what RCK said before, if you are happy with your dog and your dog is happy with you it shouldn't matter.

I guess I'm still trying to figure out WHY it matters?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Jenna23 said:


> I'm not looking for a dog. I'm just trying to learn.


sorry i wasnt accusing you of anything,i was quoting another member,i can see how it could be taken the wrong way seeing as they were quoting you.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Right, I was just trying to clear it up. I'm doing my senior project on APBTs as well as trying to learn how to be a responsible/respectable owner. That way I can present what I've learned in the right fashion not just my opinion. Trying to make my way through weeds I guess (no offense to anyone). There's just a lot of BS out there ie the kennel named here. I just ask the questions, because there are a lot more knowledgeable people on here than I've ever encountered. Or maybe just more supporters of the ideal APBT and what that dog is and is supposed to be. Admittingly I didn't know the difference and I had no idea there was such controversies for lack of a better term.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> She's not talking about the dogs here. She's talking about the dogs on Lafamiliapits.com. Silly RE. Lol.


oh squat im sorry..i breezed thru it n all i saw was capone cuz theres a dog here dat goes by that name,,i thought she was referrin t o dis site....sorry


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Chu crazy mane. Lol.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Jenna23 said:


> Right, but wouldn't that entail some sort of risk? By adopting a dog that's origins are unknown? Don't get me wrong, I whole heartedly support rescuing, all my dogs besides kaiser have been rescues and have all been good dogs, or do the ABPT rescue centers do temperament testing/health testing? How do you _know_? How do you "pick" the right dog?
> 
> Dang, every time I've gotten a dog I got the one that came up to me first. I know it's not I guess the "right" way to do things, but rescue dogs seem to have their own way of doing things
> 
> All this stuff makes me so upset :rain:


Everything entails some sort of risk. (even buying from a quality breeder) The orgins of a rescue dog are not always unknown. We have recieved alot of papered dogs through the years. Just because someone pays a lot of money or has registered animals doesnt always mean they will take care of them properly. We have recieved animals due to abuse, loss of jobs, divorce, death, moving, new jobs, or anything that can cause a person to have to give up their animals.

With alot of this, you just have to use common sense. Rescue from a quality shelter. A place who temperment tests, trains, and makes sure they are giving you a quality dog. A dog that would work great with you, may not work so well with someone else. You know what you want in a dog and you have to decide for yourself. Do not take a dog the first day. "Impulse buying" will get you in trouble everytime. Never pick one because its "cute" or "likes you". If there's one youre interested in, take time to evaluate it for yourself. Several days or even weeks if possible.

If a rescue is giving you a dog with no questions asked, youre not at a legit rescue. They should want to inspect your home and family to make sure you can properly care for a dog. They should want to know if you have ever owned a dog and what happened to it if you did. They should evaluate your other pets, to make sure this one will work with them. They should ask about your financial situation, to make sure you can properly care for a dog.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

cane76 said:


> Today with this breeds situation posts like this are the truest and most relavent,this breed is in trouble and if you just want a pet rescue,for christ sake's dont support some bully breeder with no goals other than profit and mutated aesthetic.


If more people would learn not to buy from puppy mills, byb's, and pet stores, it would shut them down. If there is no demand, there would be no reason to "create" a supply.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Everything entails some sort of risk. (even buying from a quality breeder) The orgins of a rescue dog are not always unknown. We have recieved alot of papered dogs through the years. Just because someone pays a lot of money or has registered animals doesnt always mean they will take care of them properly. We have recieved animals due to abuse, loss of jobs, divorce, death, moving, new jobs, or anything that can cause a person to have to give up their animals.
> 
> With alot of this, you just have to use common sense. Rescue from a quality shelter. A place who temperment tests, trains, and makes sure they are giving you a quality dog. A dog that would work great with you, may not work so well with someone else. You know what you want in a dog and you have to decide for yourself. Do not take a dog the first day. "Impulse buying" will get you in trouble everytime. Never pick one because its "cute" or "likes you". If there's one youre interested in, take time to evaluate it for yourself. Several days or even weeks if possible.
> 
> If a rescue is giving you a dog with no questions asked, you're not at a legit rescue. They should want to inspect your home and family to make sure you can properly care for a dog. They should want to know if you have ever owned a dog and what happened to it if you did. They should evaluate your other pets, to make sure this one will work with them. They should ask about your financial situation, to make sure you can properly care for a dog.


:goodpost: Dang. Only if everybody were a RCK lol. TY for the information, I think this might be the most useful to me yet. I think that, this might have been the answer I was searching for, just not getting the right question out. :cheers:


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Jenna23 said:


> :goodpost: Dang. Only if everybody were a RCK lol. TY for the information, I think this might be the most useful to me yet. I think that, this might have been the answer I was searching for, just not getting the right question out. :cheers:


No problem at all. Just let us know if you have anymore questions.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm sure there will be more to come lol


----------

